# wormy walnut from rob3232 / a question



## phinds (Mar 5, 2014)

I got this wormy walnut from rob3232 and I have a question about. Actually, two questions I guess. First, I'm ASSUMING that the holes, which are uniform and small in diameter are from pin hole borers. I make this assumption based on total ignorance of borers and just because the holes are so small. So my first question is, is that a good assumption?

The question I really wanted to ask is about the straightness of the holes. I wouldn't find it a bit surprising to find a section of a bug hole be perfectly straight for an inch or so but what really startled me on the plank shown below is that when I held it up to the light, about half of the holes are so straight that I could see right through the plank. Then I took a straightened-out paperclip and was able to put it through just about every hole on the plank and the holes aren't a lot bigger in diameter than the paperclip. On the turning stick (1 3/4" x 1 3/4") I was able to put the paperclip in for well over an inch of straight hole on most of them.

So my question is, is it at all normal for this kind of hole to be that straight so much of the time? Do these bugs carry a GPS system with them to stay on course? In the plank, the holes are all pretty much with the grain and in the turning stick they are pretty much all perpendicular to the grain.

As an asides, these holes are not like the "bird peck" holes in the walnut from Rob that I posted a week ago. These don't leave a really long light trail surrounded by a dark border, but rather just leave a short, narrow trail of slightly darker stain up and down the grain.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2014)

phinds said:


> I make this assumption based on total ignorance of borers and just because the holes are so small. So my first question is, is that a good assumption?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 5, 2014)

Paul,
I have noticed the same thing recently in some pecan. Some the same straight the same way. These don't have the trails but are definitely worm holes.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got a bunch of Cherry that's been sitting up in the barn for a LONG time that powder post beetles got in to and made similar holes... although none of them go all the way though from what I've seen. Very interesting


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> <funny pic omitted>



Kevin, you think that's a joke, but as I told Rob when we talked on the phone about the various pieces he sent me, when I first looked at the plank and saw that so many of the holes went straight through, I really did have a surreal moment when I thought maybe he had dipped a small drill bit in lamp black and was messing with my head

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 5, 2014)

Actually there were 4 of us working on all of those holes. 2 of us were drilling and 2 of us were staining. Lol


----------



## SENC (Mar 5, 2014)

AND, they were doing it sideways!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 5, 2014)

Oops! Dang phone!


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Oops! Dang phone!


 
I rotated it for you. So who's who ?


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 5, 2014)

Paul,
Please tell me how you rotated that photo. I have that issue from time to time. Thanks


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Paul,
> Please tell me how you rotated that photo. I have that issue from time to time. Thanks


 
My image manipulator of choice is Paint Shop but most any graphics tool will have that functionality.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 6, 2014)

phinds said:


> I rotated it for you. So who's who ?


From left to right collin, myself, rob, scott.

@Schroedc @Treecycle Hardwoods @rob3232 @Final Strut


----------

